# Yuup! Yuuuuuuuu…!



## pamelacologna

Salve, sapreste dirmi cosa vuol dire in spagnolo o cosa vorrebbe imitare questo suono onomatopeico? Vi spiego il contesto: è un bambino che sta lisciando i capelli lunghi di una donna e dice:
"yo paso el peine por sus cabellos largos, larguisimos, desciendo por su espalda y me deslizo en una cascada ondulante.
<<Yuup! Yuuuuuuuuu...!>> voy gozando mientras ella cuenta..."
Grazie


----------



## Grekh

Almeno in Messico non diciamo così, invece diciamo "Síii" o una che mi viene in mente adesso e che è molto simile è "Yuhuuu" "Yujuuu"


----------



## CarolMamkny

Ahora que caigo en cuenta he visto eso de "Yuup!" en algunas traducciones de inglés a castellano y como dice el otro forero sería como decir "¡¡Síííí!!"- Bueno pero es solo una opción, esperemos más respuestas-Saludos


----------



## pamelacologna

Los personajes de mi novela son canarios. Hay diferencias?


----------



## Grekh

C'è una possibilità, sì. Io ho amiche canarias e qualche volta non riesco a capirle.


----------



## pamelacologna

Ma secondo voi più che un Sìì non tenta di riprodurre il suono di qualcosa o qualcuno che scivola?


----------



## Grekh

Non mi pare che sia una riproduzione di un suono, invece sì potrebbe essere l'espressione (grido) di qualcuno che scivola e in questo caso la miglior alternativa sarebbe "yuhuuu"


----------



## pamelacologna

Sì mi sono spiegata male, il grido di gioia che può emettere qualcuno che sta scivolando


----------



## Grekh

Ahhh, non ti ho capito bene!! jajaja, Sì, allora sono d'accordo con te, il grido di gioia di qualcuno che scivola


----------



## pamelacologna

Però qui in Italia lo "yuuhuu" è un suono che serve per richiamare l'attenzione, perché vuoi che qualcuno ti risponda, come quando entri in casa e dici "yuuhuu... c'è nessuno?"


----------



## Grekh

jajaja, Anche in Messico, ma si può usare per tutti i due. Però, se non vuoi usare "yuuhuuu", puoi usare "Síiiiiiiiiiiiii"


----------



## pamelacologna

Sì, ripensandoci forse anche da noi potrebbe valere per entrambe le situazioni, però sììììì è decisamente più italiano, yuuhuu mi suonerebbe un po' esotico. Non so...


----------



## Neuromante

Es solo un sonido del niño.
Podría haber puesto cualquier otra cosa, basta con que represente el ruido que el niño hace con la boca. Nada que ver con deslizarse ni cosas por el estilo, pone exactamente lo que pone. Como si pusiera "Brruuum, brruuuummmm" al fin y al cabo está moviendo un objeto de arriba abajo sobre una superficie.

Y en italiano "Yupi" y sus variantes no sería "Síííi´", sería "E viva!"


Grekh, dudo que no se entienda lo que tus amigas canarias dicen, Quizás tú no las entiendas, a veces, pero no por que "ellas" sean canarias. ¿No lo habías pensado?


----------



## Silvia10975

Personalmente userei un "Eeee... viaaaaaa!!!", o anche solo "Viaaaaa!!" nello stesso modo in cui si incitano i bambini a iniziare la discesa sullo scivolo in un parco giochi


----------



## Grekh

Neuromante said:


> Grekh, dudo que no se entienda lo que tus amigas canarias dicen, Quizás tú no las entiendas, a veces, pero no por que "ellas" sean canarias. ¿No lo habías pensado?


 
Ahh, yo lo decía porque hay ocasiones en que ellas no comprenden lo que digo, ni yo comprendo lo que dicen ellas porque usamos palabras diferentes y tenemos expresiones muy diferentes también.


----------



## pamelacologna

Silvia10975 said:


> Personalmente userei un "Eeee... viaaaaaa!!!", o anche solo "Viaaaaa!!" nello stesso modo in cui si incitano i bambini a iniziare la discesa sullo scivolo in un parco giochi




Sì, direi che hai capito perfettamente quello che intendevo. Il bimbo dice "eee.. viaaaa" e il suono accompagna il gesto, come se scivolasse lui stesso sui capelli.


----------

